# How do you coleslaw?



## CraigC (Aug 3, 2012)

There must be thousands of recipes/versions for coleslaw. What is your fav version?

I have a couple like Emeril's Maw Maws and Linda's (SILs aunt).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2012)

Favorite: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/napa-cabbage-slaw-with-wasabi-ginger-dressing-67475.html


----------



## CraigC (Aug 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Favorite: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/napa-cabbage-slaw-with-wasabi-ginger-dressing-67475.html


 
That looks great. I'll give it a whirl next time we have asian style grilled tuna!

This is Emeril's:
Maw-Maw's Slaw Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network

I'll have to type up the other recipe and post it later.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 3, 2012)

CraigC said:


> There must be thousands of recipes/versions for coleslaw. What is your fav version?
> 
> I have a couple like Emeril's Maw Maws and Linda's (SILs aunt).


i like it simple craig.i've got one of those julien attachment thingies for my mandolin so just white cabbage,carrot,onion,good quality ready made mayo,bit of single(light?)cream to loosen the mayo.that's it


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

There were two threads on coleslaw recently:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/joes-famous-coleslaw-18113.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/iso-suggestions-for-no-mayo-cole-slaw-please-79137.html

I personally like to add a bit of grated jalapeno to mine. I'm making coleslaw this weekend and am going to test drive my grandma's recipe (which I found in her cookbook binder--I'm at the farm and it is at home, it is different than any modern coleslaw recipes I've come across--will post the results).


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the recipe for KFC slaw. Love the stuff. 

KFC Cole Slaw
8 cups of finely diced cabbage 
1/4 cup grated carrot
2 tbs. minced onions
Dressing:
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp. white pepper
1/4 cup whole milk
1/2 Best Foods or Helman’s mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
4 tsp. of plain white vinegar
4 tsp. of real lemon juice.
Mix all the dressing ingredients, and toss with the slaw. Refrigerate several hours, overnight is best. Keeps well, tossing occasionally.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

Classic is always good.  Coleslaw with Mangos, bok choy slaw, zuchinni slaw, apple slaw with poppy seed dressing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have the recipe for KFC slaw. Love the stuff.


I have two copycat versions--one has Tabasco in it, the other does not. I think the secret is using buttermilk + Tabasco. I often use buttermilk when I make creamy coleslaw and homemade mayo. Does your recipe have Tabasco in it?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Favorite: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/napa-cabbage-slaw-with-wasabi-ginger-dressing-67475.html


I must admit to not being a fan of "classic" coleslaw because of all the sugar and mayo it usually contains. But your recipe sounds good. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 3, 2012)

Buonasera, Good Afternoon,

I am not really a fan of coleslaw, as I do not use bottled mayonnaise nor do I care much for cabbage in this fashion however; 

The closest, I prefer mine as follows:

French style fresh Green Beans in match sticks blanched and chilled a bit, Beetroot grated, navel orange, ginger and ali oli which is: Evoo & Garlic ... 

Another can be made with Tropical fruit in match sticks: Mango, Red Onion, cilantro, ginger, Mint & Chili Pepper & Lime Vinaigrette ...

Have lovely wkend, 
Thanks for posting some interesting alternatives to a classic;
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone blanch the cabbage first? I love coleslaw made with cabbage from the garden. Homegrown cabbage is so tender and much sweeter than the ones you can buy at the grocery store. Which reminds me, I have to grab a head of cabbage to my veggie basket.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> 1/2 Best Foods or Helman’s mayonnaise



I reckon this could start another whole discussion....but in these parts, if you ain't using Duke's mayonnaise, it just ain't mayonnaise..
It's a southern thing, I reckon.  

I will give that recipe a try, Addie.
Thanks!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I reckon this could start another whole discussion....but in these parts, if you ain't using Duke's mayonnaise, it just ain't mayonnaise..
> It's a southern thing, I reckon.
> 
> I will give that recipe a try, Addie.
> Thanks!!


Don't rule out homemade mayo!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 3, 2012)

I stand corrected! I was in no way disparaging homemade mayonnaise. I prefer it to most. But as far as commercial preparations go...I think it is a county law that we must use Duke's.....


----------



## CraigC (Aug 3, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I reckon this could start another whole discussion....but in these parts, if you ain't using Duke's mayonnaise, it just ain't mayonnaise..
> It's a southern thing, I reckon.
> 
> I will give that recipe a try, Addie.
> Thanks!!


 
I keep hearing that Blue Plate is the mayonnaise of choice in the south. Maybe it is a state by state thing.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 3, 2012)

Could be. I haven't seen Blue Plate Mayonnaise in a long time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2012)

I pretty much make cole slaw only when I make pulled pork  I think it's pretty traditional - mayo, cider vinegar, sugar, celery seed, black pepper, salt and green onions. Refrigerate several hours to wilt the cabbage mix.

I've never heard of Blue Plate mayo. A quick Google search showed it's popular in New Orleans, so maybe it's a deep-south thing. I must admit, I grew up in Michigan and moved to Virginia after I got married, so I use Hellmann's


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I must admit to not being a fan of "classic" coleslaw because of all the sugar and mayo it usually contains. But your recipe sounds good. I'll have to try that.



I made that slaw the other day and put it over cooked fine udon noodles...it was a great pasta salad.


----------



## Alix (Aug 3, 2012)

We're purists in our house. Its either 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/joes-famous-coleslaw-18113.html

or

Killer Coleslaw Recipe from Best of Bridge - Grand Slam pg. 76


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

My grandma's coleslaw recipe, which I'm going to give a test run tomorrow, includes 1/3 c melted butter added at the end and served immediately. I've never seen that in a coleslaw recipe before (any surprise my grandfather died of a heart attack)? I have a head of cabbage, carrots, and onions I brought home from the farm...maybe I'll do 1/2 of the head using the KFC copycat recipe and another batch using my grandmother's recipe. We'll see. Right now, I'm working on freezing a mountain of beans...and I do mean a mountain.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2012)

I seldom make creamy cole slaw. My simplest cole slaw is finely sliced cabbage, salt and pepper, cider vinegar, and EVOO.

If I am more energetic, I might add shaved red onion or thinly sliced scallions, carrot, cauliflower, radishes, or even thinly sliced celery. I might make a proper vinaigrette.

I don't want anything sweet in my cole slaw.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 4, 2012)

Shredded cabbage, shredded carrots, and Best Foods mayo mixed with a little bit of rice vinegar for just a little tang.  With pulled pork on a French roll.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2012)

besides making alix's dad's recipe (joe's cole slaw), i make one with shredded green cabbage, a little shredded red cabbage and carrots and onions, salt, celery seed, white pepper, a little mayo, and pineapple juice.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2012)

Linda's Slaw
1 medium cabbage, shredded OR 1/2 red cabbage + 1/2 white cabbage 
OR 1-1/2 to 2 bags ready to use coleslaw mix
1 medium large onion, diced
1 medium green bell pepper, diced
4-5 carots, grated
One 8-oz jar chopped pimientos, drained
1 cup sugar, reserve 2 tblsp
1 cup cooking oil
1 cup vinegar
2 tblsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp celery seed

In large bowl, mix cabbage, onion, bell pepper, pimientos and 2 tblsp. sugar. 

In saucepan, combine remainder of sugar, oil, vinegar, salt, dry mustard and 
celery seed. Bring to a boil stirring frequently. Pour hot mixture over cabbage 
mixture and mix well. Let cool, cover and chill for at least 24 hours. Good for 
up to 10 days.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

I used homemade mayo (made with olive oil, the yolk of one egg, a bit of mustard, lemon juice), added about 1/2 c buttermilk, grated jalapeno pepper, shredded cabbage, carrots, some fennel seeds, a bit of sugar, splash of white wine vinegar, S&P, a few drops of Tabasco sauce. I could not bring myself to add butter (per my grandma's recipe--figured the mayo was rich enough). The funny thing about making mayo with fresh eggs is that the mayo is very yellow (not because of the mustard--I use dry mustard). I've made mayo using store-bought eggs, and it never was that yellow before. The coleslaw was very good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 6, 2012)

Craig, thank you for this recipe, I will be trying this one for sure 




CraigC said:


> Linda's Slaw
> 1 medium cabbage, shredded OR 1/2 red cabbage + 1/2 white cabbage
> OR 1-1/2 to 2 bags ready to use coleslaw mix
> 1 medium large onion, diced
> ...


----------



## Carlos75 (Aug 6, 2012)

I always keep it basic

1 Half white cabbage
2 carrots
I onion
Mayo

Put everything through the food processor and and mix in the mayo. 

Delicious when freshly made.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 6, 2012)

Carlos75 said:


> I always keep it basic
> 
> 1 Half white cabbage
> 2 carrots
> ...


+1 with just a touch of single cream to loosen the mayo


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers Ads, I will so try this one as I love KFC coleslaw to bits 



Addie said:


> I have the recipe for KFC slaw. Love the stuff.
> 
> KFC Cole Slaw
> 8 cups of finely diced cabbage
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Shredded cabbage, shredded carrots, and Best Foods mayo mixed with a little bit of rice vinegar for just a little tang.  With pulled pork on a French roll.



This too sounds lovely, thanks Cheryl


----------

